# Last chance to sign up for TT West and COVID vaccination no longer required



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Recent changes in COVID regulations on the Navajo Nation have enabled me to rescind the requirement for COVID vaccination for TT West 2021 attendees.
We have only 2 spots left so this is your last chance to sign up for this fantastic bucket list drive October 10-15 that includes the Colorado National Monument, Arches, Canyonlands, Canyon de Chelly, Petrified Forest, and a drive along old Route 66. Go to TT West 2021 – The Bucket List Color and History Tour (tt-west.org) for more information and hit the “Registration” tab to sign up.
Note that reserving the discount rates for the host hotel in Grand Junction has been extended to July 19.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sold out


----------



## Mr Audi TT (Nov 6, 2019)

Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

It is. Join us next year in August. Starts in Cody WY, Bozeman, Glacier, Banff.


----------

